# PUMPS: Mixing Station Planning



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello Folks, 

Looking to leverage some opinions on a couple different fronts for a water mixing station and ATO. 

Very new to this type of set up so please bare with me. Have not identified any pumps or ATO units and still in the hunt for a second water storage unit. Very early in the planning stages. 

I am in the process of planning and water mixing station that will be roughly 30 - 40 feet from the display tank and looking to get an idea of what kind of pump/size I will need to get the water from the storage tank to the display tank. 

I'm a big fan of the Mag series but I have been away from the hobby for some time now and curious of any new pumps that may be recommended. 

Also looking to get an idea of what pump/size for the RO/DI and salt water storage units. 

I would appreciate any feedback


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I use a 60 gallon plastic water tote for mixing. Its in the basement and my display tanks are 1 floor up.

I use a Mag 12 (1200 gph) to pump the water up to the display tanks. I also have an attachment to recirculate the water using the Mag 12 - this is for the mixing. The Mags are a bit noisy but very reliable. I have this setup for about 2 years now - I used to use a garbage pail. This is for manual water changes. 

For ATO i use a 5g water storage container and just small pumps (under 100 gph).


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

seen this thread?
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1711626&highlight=mixing+stations


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

fesso clown said:


> seen this thread?
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1711626&highlight=mixing+stations


Looks great fesso. Where did you get the water storage tote? I'll have a read on the link a little later, appreciate it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lots of great examples in the link Fesso posted. I used it as a great starting reference for my own WC station build.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72217


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

noy said:


> I use a 60 gallon plastic water tote for mixing. Its in the basement and my display tanks are 1 floor up.
> 
> I use a Mag 12 (1200 gph) to pump the water up to the display tanks. I also have an attachment to recirculate the water using the Mag 12 - this is for the mixing. The Mags are a bit noisy but very reliable. I have this setup for about 2 years now - I used to use a garbage pail. This is for manual water changes.
> 
> For ATO i use a 5g water storage container and just small pumps (under 100 gph).


Where did you get the tote?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

this isn't the exact guy but here is a similar ad.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=507680707&siteLocale=en_CA


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu just have to be a little careful buying those barrels, when they say food grade it is true but they may have been used for food... like olives... maybe no amount of cleaning will get food oils out... buying used beware... 

Roger, where did you but those 15G tanks? How much were they?


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

fesso clown said:


> YOu just have to be a little careful buying those barrels, when they say food grade it is true but they may have been used for food... like olives... maybe no amount of cleaning will get food oils out... buying used beware...
> 
> Roger, where did you but those 15G tanks? How much were they?


I found a guy that is selling the same type of barrels but they had grains/wheat in them. Do you see any issues if the barrels were storing dry foods?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Plastictanks.ca in Burlington.i think they were 114.00 each and they are Ace rotomold from the states.
20 gals each


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

fache98 said:


> I found a guy that is selling the same type of barrels but they had grains/wheat in them. Do you see any issues if the barrels were storing dry foods?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Just make sure you ask them the storage history - some they can vouch for others they can't (so don't buy those). Mine was used to store concentrated grape juice. I filled it with warm water and left it for a day or so and then flushed it out a few times just to be sure.

When i mixed my first batch of saltwater i tested all the parameters especially PH to make sure everything was OK.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Roger... that's about what I figured.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Thanks Roger... that's about what I figured.


But if my wife is around, it only cost 20.00 &#127807;&#128064;&#127807;


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fury165 said:


> But if my wife is around, it only cost 20.00 &#127807;&#128064;&#127807;


I like this guy...he speaks for all of us...hahaha

ok I use 2 x 40G brute cans from home depot...I agree the magdrive pumps are very reliable..i use a mag drive 1200 to mix the water and than a sump pump which I bought from home depot to pump the water back into my display which is a floor up and some 50ft across..works like a charm..the sump pump cost me $67 only....


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> I like this guy...he speaks for all of us...hahaha
> 
> ok I use 2 x 40G brute cans from home depot...I agree the magdrive pumps are very reliable..i use a mag drive 1200 to mix the water and than a sump pump which I bought from home depot to pump the water back into my display which is a floor up and some 50ft across..works like a charm..the sump pump cost me $67 only....


Lmao....

Probably a dumb question.... Why such a big pump for the mixing of the salt? Any advantage? Would a Mag 5 or 7 suffice?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fache98 said:


> Lmao....
> 
> Probably a dumb question.... Why such a big pump for the mixing of the salt? Any advantage? Would a Mag 5 or 7 suffice?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I am sorry it is Mag 9 which originally I was using it as a return pump for my previous 90G system. Since I upgrated to 150G I bought Mag18 and so the Mag 9 was just lying around ended up using it for my mixing station. I was originally even using it to pump water back into my 150G but the flow was very weak to the living room from the basement hence bought the cheap sump pump....Yes if I had a Mag 5 or 7 tht is more than enough to mix the water...


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> I am sorry it is Mag 9 which originally I was using it as a return pump for my previous 90G system. Since I upgrated to 150G I bought Mag18 and so the Mag 9 was just lying around ended up using it for my mixing station. I was originally even using it to pump water back into my 150G but the flow was very weak to the living room from the basement hence bought the cheap sump pump....Yes if I had a Mag 5 or 7 tht is more than enough to mix the water...


Thanks for the response Rookie. Had me second guessing my initial thoughts lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

No worries my bad I got u confused


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Mixing stations*

JJ Downs in etobicoke have several new mixing plastic barrels for sale, not sure of the cost but you could pick up the required pvc piping you would need at the same time.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yellowtang said:


> JJ Downs in etobicoke have several new mixing plastic barrels for sale, not sure of the cost but you could pick up the required pvc piping you would need at the same time.


Thanks Yellowtang... I'll give them a try


----------

